# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  روش مطالعه یک کتاب خیلی سخت!!!(مهم)

## shadpoor

مه دنبال این هستند که با اشتیاق مفاهیم عمیق علمی را حتی در اوقات فراغت ، سفر و … فرا گیرند. گاهی این اشتیاق در جماعت کم رنگ می‌شود. افراد درمی‌یابند کتابهایی که آنها با امید و اشتیاق برای یادگیری باز می‌کنند، به چیزی مافوق فهمشان مبدل می‌شود. هر کتابی قصد دارد مفاهیمی را به خواننده‌اش برساند و این مقدور نیست، مگر آنکه نحوه مطالعه آن به درستی صورت گیرد. پس راه صحیح مطالعه یک کتاب با محتوای سنگین چیست؟






*قواعد صحیح خواندن* 
پاسخ سوال اخیر در یکی از قواعد مهم خواندن نهفته است. شما باید کتاب را قبل از تسلط بر آن ، سطحی بخوانید. ابتدا چیزهایی را دنبال کنید که می‌توانید آنها را بفهمید و خودتان را در برابر مطالب دشوار گرفتار نسازید. پاراگراف‌های پیشین ، زیرنویس‌ها ، مباحث و مراجعی را که از آنها می‌ترسید، درست بخوانید. کتاب دارای مطالبی است که شما سریعا آنها را درک می‌کنید. حتی اگر نصف مطالب یا کمترش را درک کردید، شما می‌توانید کتاب مورد مطالعه را تا حدودی بفهمید. یکی از روشهای کتاب خوانی سطحی به خواندن اجمالی معروف است. درست است که با مطالعه سطحی نمی‌توانید به آنچه که با خواندن و مطالعه عمیق بدست می‌آورید، برسید. با این حال خواندن اجمالی روش کاربردی است. در مواقعی که شما با انبوهی از کتابها روبرو هستید، با سطحی خوانی و با دقت شگفت آوری می‌توانید درکی کلی از محتوای کتاب بدست آورید. مراحل سطحی خوانی 
برای سطحی خوانی مراحل زیرین روش مناسب برای شروع مطالعه کتاب به صورت اجمالی است: 
*عنوان صفحه و مقدمه* 
به عنوان صفحه و مقدمه نگاه کنید و بویژه به عناوین فرعی یا دیگر نشانه‌هایی توجه کنید که به هدف و چشم انداز کتاب یا نویسنده اشاره دارد. از این طریق آشنایی مختصری با محتوای کتاب هم خواهید یافت. 

*مطالعه فهرست مطالب* 
فهرست مطالب را برای کسب دریافت کلی از ساختار کتاب بخوانید. از فهرست کتاب به عنوان نقشه جاده ، قبل از شروع سفر کمک بگیرید، این عمل نیز یک دید عمومی از کتاب برای شما بدست می‌دهد. 

*مطالعه فهرست موضوعی* 
فهرست موضوعی کتاب را بازبینی کنید تا با دامنه موضوعات تحت پوشش یا منابع مورد استفاده مولفان و حتی خود مولفان آشنا شوید. هرگاه فهرست اطلاعات در پایان هر فصل ، مهم و حساس به نظر رسید، برای درک بهتر ، آنها را در متن پیدا کنید، بدین طریق شما کلید نزدیک شدن به مولف را پیدا می‌کنید.

*شروع مطالعه محتوا* 
شما دیگر برای خواندن کتاب یا سطحی خوانی ، هر کدام را که انتخاب کنید، آماده هستید. اگر سطحی خوانی را انتخاب کنید به فصولی از کتاب نگاه کنید که حاوی بندهای اصلی یا عبارات خلاصه شده در شروع یا پایان فصل هستند. پس صفحات را ورق بزنید. در عین حال یکی دو پاراگراف و گاهی هم چند صفحه متوالی را بخوانید. بدین صورت کتاب را ورق زده، همواره در پی یافتن نبض مطلب باشید، با این روش و تعمیم آن به کل کتاب شما آن را خوانده‌اید و محتوا و مطالبش را یاد گرفته‌اید.

*تذکر مهم* 
اگر با این روش شروع به سطحی خوانی کتاب بکنید، چه بسا در پایان پی ببرید که به هیچ وجه در حال سطحی خوانی نیستید، بلکه آن را با دقت می‌خوانید، آن را می‌فهمید و از آن لذت می‌برید. بنابراین زمانی که کتاب را زمین بگذارید، درمی‌یابید که بعد از این هیچ موضوعی برایتان دشوار نخواهد بود. به عبارتی مطالعه هیچ کتاب و مطلبی برای شما مشکل نخواهد بود و در کل کتاب مشکلی ندارید.

(خودم ننوشتم از یه سایتی کپی کردم ولی امیدوارم مفید باشه)
بهزاد شادپور رتبه 1 المپیاد زیست 93

------------------------------چگونه شما حجم زیادی مطلب را از جاهای مختلفی مثل کتاب‌ها و نوشته‌ها را وارد بخش قابل‌اعتمادی از ذهن خود می‌کنید؟













چگونه شما حجم زیادی مطلب را از جاهای مختلفی مثل کتاب‌ها و نوشته‌ها را وارد بخش قابل‌اعتمادی از ذهن خود می‌کنید؟
-
-
برای بسیاری این کاری بس دشوار است! لذا برای آسان‌تر شدن یادگیری مطالب در اینجا باهم چند مرحله را مرور می‌کنیم که اگر شما این مراحل را انجام دهید نه تنها  مطالعه کردن دیگر برای شما دشوار نخواهد بود بلکه  این امر برای شما لذت‌بخش خواهد شد.

*۱- مطالب را برای خود جالب و جذاب کنید*


یک بحث کاملاً جدی و منطقی انگیزه لازم را به شما نمی‌دهد و شما بعد از مدت کوتاهی دلسرد شده و مطالعه کردن را رها می‌کنید، و تجربه نیز ثابت کرده که انگیزه‌هایی مثل رفتن به دانشگاه خوب و یا ساختن آینده‌ای رویایی نیز انگیزش لازم را برای شخص فراهم نمی‌کند، حال سؤالی که در اینجا مطرح می‌شود این است که چگونه مطالبی  که قرار است بیاموزیم را برای خود جذاب و لذت‌بخش کنیم تا از خواندن و فراگیری آن‌ها خسته نشویم؟ بایستی همیشه به کار خود به هر طریق ممکن عشق بورزیم و زیبایی‌ها و کاربردهای آن را در زندگی خود مشاهده کنیم، مثلاً اگر شیمی و یا فیزیک و یا دروسی از این قبیل می‌خوانید با انجام دادن آزمایشی کاربرد آن مطالب را ببینید و یا اگر دروس نظری مثل ریاضی را می‌خوانید با اثبات کردن فرمول‌ها به یادگیری و جذاب کردن مطالب به خود کمک کنید و یا وقتی که به تفریح می‌روید به گوشه و کنار توجه کنید و به دنبال کاربرد مطالب خوانده‌شده بگردید.
*
۲- زمان خود را مدیریت کنید*


برای خود برنامه هفتگی داشته باشید و ساعات مطالعه برای هر روز را با توجه به نوع درس و میزان دیگر فعالیت‌های خود تنظیم کنید،داشتن برنامه از قبل تنظیم‌شده به شما در این راستا بسیار کمک می‌کند و شما را تا حد زیادی از سردرگمی خارج می‌کند و به شما هدف می‌دهد.
*
۳- در بازه‌های ۲۰ تا ۵۰ دقیقه‌ای مطالعه کنید*


محققان ثابت کرده‌اند که ذهن انسان برای ساختن یک خاطره بلندمدت به زمان نیاز دارد و مطالعه بدون توقف و طولانی مدت به تشکیل این خاطره از آموخته‌های شما کمک نمی‌کند و صرفاً باعث می‌شود شما حجم زیادی از مطالب طبقه‌بندی نشده را وارد ذهن خود کنید و در کوتاه مدت نیز آن‌ها را فراموش کنید لذا برای کمک به طبقه‌بندی مطالب در ذهن خود بایستی هر ۲۰ تا ۵۰ دقیقه به مدت ۵ تا ۱۰ دقیقه به خود و ذهن خود استراحت دهید و سعی کنید ذهن خود را آرامش دهید، شما می‌توانید این کار را با انجام نرمش و حرکات کششی بین استراحت خود انجام دهید و یا به امور دیگری غیر از مطالعه بپردازید البته نباید خود را در وقت استراحت خود از نظر فیزیکی خسته کنید بلکه باید اندکی سرعت جریان خون را در بدن خود بالا ببرید، البته نبایستی فراموش کنید که خواب کافی نیز در یادگیری مطالب بسیار موثر و مفید است و در نظر داشته باشید که اگر بجای ۷-۹ ساعت ۴-۵ ساعت در شبانه‌روز بخوابید بایستی وقت بیشتری را برای یادگیری حجم ثابتی از مطالب بگذارید.

*۴- یک جای مناسب برای مطالعه اختصاص دهید*


مکان مطالعه بایستی آرام و ساکت باشد و جو مطالعه را به شخص انتقال دهد از این رو همیشه بایستی آرام‌ترین نقطه ممکن را برای مطالعه انتخاب کنید البته بعضی با صدای موسیقی و تلویزیون می‌توانند مطالعه کنند، افرادی که عادت به شنیدن صدای موسیقی هنگام مطالعه دارند بایستی در حد امکان از موسیقی‌های بی‌کلام استفاده کنند و برای افرادی که عادت به استفاده از تلویزیون در هنگام مطالعه دارند بایستی گفت که این ایده جالبی نیست زیرا تلویزیون ریتم یکسانی ندارد و از طرفی ممکن است مطلبی را پخش کند که تمام حواس شما را به خود جلب نماید لذا ترک این عادت به نفع شما تمام خواهد شد.

*۵- ذهن خود را پاک‌ کنید*


اگر قبل از شروع مطالعه یا هنگام مطالعه متوجه شدید که پرش ذهن دارید و نمی‌توانید تمرکز کنید بایستی چند دقیقه مطالعه را متوقف کنید و مواردی که ذهن شما را مشغول کرده را در گوشه‌ای یادداشت کنید و بعد از آن به خود بگویید که بعداً به آن‌ها رسیدگی می‌کنید، روش دیگر برای برگرداندن ذهن خود به فرایند یادگیری استفاده از کلیدواژه است،بدین صورت که برای هر زمینه‌ای که در حال مطالعه آن هستید کلیدواژه‌ای تعریف کنید که مربوط باشد و بعد از آن هنگامی که دچار حواس‌پرتی شدید مرتب کلیدواژه را پیش خود تکرار کنید  تا زمانی که دوباره به موضوع اصلی برگردید، برای مثال هنگامی که در حال مطالعه در زمینه گیتار هستید و ناگهان ذهن شما به جای نامربوط متوجه می‌شود بایستی سریعاً بگویید گیتار ، گیتار ، گیتار ، … تا زمانی که ذهن شما دوباره به موضوع اصلی که در زمینه گیتار است برگردد.
*
۶- در هنگام مطالعه هوشمندانه تغذیه کنید*


افراد هنگام مطالعه به دلیل مصرف کردن انرژی دچار گرسنگی می‌شوند لذا برای جبران این کمبود انرژی افراد بایستی مواد غذایی مصرف کنند که دراین‌باره نکاتی را بایستی رعایت کنند مثلاً نبایستی بگذارید تا گرسنه شوید و بعد به دنبال تهیه مواد غذایی برایید بلکه بایستی از قبل مواد غذایی برای خود مهیا کرده باشید تا وقت شما برای تهیه غذا هدر نرود و نکته دیگر که بایستی مورد توجه قرار گیرد این است که نباید غذاهایی مصرف شود که حجم زیادی از کالری را وارد بدن کند زیرا حجم زیاد کالری باعث می‌شود که جریان خون بیشتر اطراف معده برود و در نتیجه انسان دچار کسالت و بی‌حالی می‌شود که نتیجه آن کم شدن تمرکز است.
*
۷- نوشته‌های خود را دوباره در خانه پاکنویس کنید*


بسیاری از اوقات مشاهده می‌شود که افراد وقتی سر کلاس هستند بیش از حد لازم به نظافت و مرتب بودن جزوه خود توجه می‌کنند به نحوی که از اصل موضوع غافل می‌شوند بنابراین توصیه می‌شود که سر کلاس درس جزوات و یادداشت‌های خود را بیشتر به صورت چرک‌نویس بنویسیم و بعداً آن‌ها را در خانه پاکنویس کنیم زیرا بدین نحو هم به مرور مجدد مطالب کمک کرده‌ایم و هم توجه خود را سر کلاس از دست نمی‌دهیم و بیشتر بر روی مطالب تمرکز می‌کنیم.
*
۸- چکیده و اصل مطلب را ابتدا یاد بگیرید*


برای یادگیری مطالب جدید هر چه که جلوی چشم شما آمد را حفظ نکنید و یا از اول شروع به خواندن و حفظ کردن مطالب نکنید زیرا هم با این کار باعث ورود حجم زیادی از مطالب به ذهن خود به صورت ناگهانی می‌شوید وهم از طرف دیگر یادگیری تدریجی بسیار کارساز و پایدارتر است، در ضمن بایستی یادآوری شود که ارتباط دادن مطالب به هم به یادگیری بسیار کمک می‌کند، برای مثال هنگامی که شما می‌خواهید مطالب یک فصل جدید از کتاب خود را بخوانید ابتدا بایستی چند دقیقه وقت بگذارید و مقدمه فصل را بخوانید و سپس سرفصل‌ها را مطالعه کنید و بعد از آن خلاصه فصل را بخوانید و اگر هم توانستید چند خطی را از هر بخش مطالعه کنید ، بدین گونه شما یک ایده کلی از فصل جدید خواهید داشت که در آینده بسیار برای شما مفید واقع خواهد شد، از دیگر روش‌ها برای یادگیری اصل مطلب مورد نظر استفاده از هایلایتر است زیرا با کمک آن می‌توان مطالب کلیدی را که به یادآوری مطالب اصلی کمک می‌کند را برجسته کرده و هر گاه که می‌خواهیم مطالب را مرور کنیم کافی است که فقط کلمات هایلایت شده را مرور کنیم  البته شاید با این کار خود ارزش مادی کتاب خود را به صورت زیادی کاهش دهید ولی در حقیقت با این کار به سرعت بخشیدن به مرور کردن مطالب کمک زیادی می‌کنید ، در ضمن نبایستی فراموش کنیم که مرور در امر یادگیری نقشی حیاتی را بازی می‌کند و باید به صورت دوره‌ای مطالب آموخته‌شده را مرور کرد تا از ذهن شما پاک نشود  ، و خلاصه‌برداری نیز کمک زیادی به یادگیری مطالب می‌کند ولی گاها مشاهده می‌شود که عده‌ای در این زمینه مشکل‌دارند که پیشنهاد ما به آن‌ها این است که مطالب مورد نظر را به دیگران بیاموزند زیرا با این کار هم مطالب برای آن‌ها مرور می‌شود و هم اشکالات احتمالی با سؤال کردن افراد برطرف می‌شود و فرایند یادگیری بهتر می‌گردد.
*
۹- از فلش کارت استفاده کنید*


بسیاری از افراد در به خاطر سپاری مطالب با مشکل روبرو هستند که بهترین روش برای حفظ کردن مطالب استفاده از فلش کارت است بدین گونه که افراد می‌توانند با کمک یک تکیه کاغذ و یا نرم‌افزارهای مربوطه این کار را انجام دهند بدین گونه که بایستی سؤال را یک طرف کاغذ نوشته و جواب را بر طرف دیگر آن بنویسند و هرگاه که موعد مرور مطالب شد با خواندن سؤال جواب آن را بدهند و تا جای ممکن هم بایستی سعی کنند که جواب را نگاه نکنند تا از این طریق ذهن خود را به فعالیت وادارند.
*
۱۰- مطالب را به هم گره بزنید*


بهترین روش برای یادگیری بلندمدت مطالب گره زدن و مربوط کردن مطالب جدید با مطالب قبلی است.  زیرا با این کار هم به یادگیری سریع‌تر مطالب کمک کرده‌ایم و هم دیرتر مطالب را فراموش می‌کنیم، برای مثال شما می‌توانید مطالب مربوط به یک درس سخت را به متن آهنگ مورد علاقه‌تان نسبت دهید و یا آن مطلب را به صورت شعر بخوانید و حفظ کنید زیرا این کار به ذهن شما کمک می‌کند تا مطلب کسل‌کننده را برایتان جذاب و دل‌چسب کند،  و یا شما می‌توانید از کلمات رمز استفاده کنید مثلاً می‌توانید اول حروف اول هر کلمه را جدا کرده بعد آن‌ها را به هم بچسبانید که نتیجه آن ساختن کلمه‌ای می‌شود که در صورت رمزگشایی به شما در یادآوری مطلب مورد نظر بسیار کمک می‌کند، و یا از قدرت خیال خود برای به خاطر سپاری مطالب کمک بگیرید، مثلاً مطلب مورد نظر را در قالب یک فیلم متجسم شوید و آن فیلم را با جزئیات زیاد برای خود پخش کنید در نتیجه مطلب بهتر در ذهن شما ثبت خواهد شد، شما می‌توانید با خلاصه کردن مطالب آموخته‌شده و همراه داشتن آن در همه جا به مرور مکرر آن مطالب بپردازید که نتیجه آن  به خاطر سپردن آن مطالب در حافظه بلندمدت است.
*
۱۱- از مطالعه گروهی کمک بگیرید*


شما می‌توانید برای تثبیت مطالب خود این مطالب را به دوستان خود درس دهید و آن‌ها نیز متعاقباً مشکلات شما را برطرف کنند که با این کار هم می‌توانید از دانش دوستان خود استفاده کنید و هم خستگی مطالعه تنهایی را از بین ببرید.
*
۱۲- تا جای امکان از شبکه‌های اجتماعی دوری بجویید!*


بسیار دیده‌شده که افراد هنگام مطالعه حواسشان به شبکه‌های اجتماعی مثل فیس‌بوک و یوتیوب جذب شده و از کار اصلی خود غافل شده‌اند که توصیه می‌شود که یا هنگام مطالعه اینترنت خود را قطع کنید و یا با برنامه‌ریزی برای بررسی کردن حساب‌های کاربری خود در شبکه‌های اجتماعی در زمانی غیر از ساعات مطالعه، عوامل پرش ذهن خود را به حداقل برسانید و به افزایش تمرکز خود کمک شایانی کنید.



ببخشید زیاد شد.

----------

